# kickers and kicker wagons



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a NH 275 baler I was thinking about getting a kicker for.
I've been told by a few guys that the belt type can be pretty pirsnickety and that I'd be better off with a JD and a "pan (?)" type thrower.
I'd also put sides on my 8'x16' wagons. I know that's a little small but I use what I got and I got a shed that is ten feet between columns so I can drive three wagons right under it when rain threatens. How high would the sides be and how many bales might I get on it?
FYI, I'm going from 2000 to 8000 smalls/yr. within the next few years.
Any comments or suggestions?
Thanks-
Ken


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Is the 275 worth adding a thrower to? If you figure the cost of getting a thrower and adding it to the 275, I'd bet that you should just find a newer baler with thrower on it already. I think the guys that tell you that the NH belt version is junk and the JD pan is the way to go are on drugs. The pan will fall apart, as will the rest of the baler. The newer NH's are built like a tank, and I don't know why the belts would be 'persnickety' - we used to run 40k through one each year, and all a guy has to do is keep them tight and every few years they need replaced.

The 8x16 wagon is OK. I know a lot of guys (including us) had 8x18's.... the longer the wagon - if you don't have a door in the center - the farther you have to carry the bales. Make the sides about 12 inches lower than the doors where you'll park the wagons - you'll have the bales sticking higher than the sides anyway. I'd figure about 100 bales, but I'd also bet that your bales are shorter than ours, so maybe 120-150 - all depends on how long you make them, and if you find someone crazy enough to stack the bales in the wagon, and if you move a couple bales around to really 'heap' the load. Keep in mind that bales that come off a thrower wagon will be 'out of shape' especially if the bales set for a few days on the wagon.

Rodney


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I run a pan style thrower and I really like it compared to the belt thrower(less moving parts). As long as you keep everything greased and replace the throwing pan when it gets worn out, you shouldn't have any problems. Also keep good, heavy hydraulic oil in it that won't thin out fast when it gets hot.

As far as cage wagon height goes, I measured mine and the side heights in the H&S wagons are 91" and the homemade ones are 96". Hope this helps


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I can tell you first hand that I run both types of throwers right now. I was told by everyone to steer way clear of the NH pan style kickers. They are not bulletproof by any means, but if you do decide to go with the pan style kicker, buy the manual as well, you will thank yourself later. On the belt style thrower, they are a little easier to work on, but after a season with the pan, I kind of prefer the pan over the belt style. We bale 40k a year on average. As far as the wagons go, 9x18's are pretty much an average size around here although I have a couple 9x20's. You can figure around 135 kicked in on an 8x18, 150 stacked in. Our sides are 88" but wish they were a tad taller. Make sure your running gear is able to handle a decent load. I would not recommend going under an 8 ton gear underneath. 2x4 uprights/1x6 sides and then be sure to run a 2x6 along the top of the 2x4's to strengthen the whole thing up, as well as cross supports for the back, sides, and front. Look into steel racks as well, they are pricey, but worth the money in the long run. If you run wooden wagons, oak and ash are your best bet for durability.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

One more thing I forgot to mention, there are some pictures of one of our big wagons 9x20 and one of our 8x16 wagons. Hopefully it will give you some insight to what you might be looking to build. And also when I mentioned in my earlier post, the ones who told me to steer way clear of the NH pan style, simply just did not know how to adjust the kicker according to bale size...lol they tell you that in the manual!!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Never ran a pan thrower, only belts. Have a cousin that runs a NH pan and loves it over the belt thrower he had before.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a stupid question, would a pan thrower work on a 275? I don't think I have ever seen a pan thrower on anything older than a 315.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

No the #75 thrower from a NH will not fit a NH 275 baler. It WILL fit a 310, 315, and a 320 with a modification kit. It will fit all 311, 316 without any modifications.


----------



## PaCustomBaling (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always heard from NH dealers that because NH balers can bale faster, the pan doesn't have enough time to reset itself before the next bale comes out and then that just eats up time. Either belts on NH balers or pans on JD balers work... I think it's all preference. We run JD balers and throwers and they work great, but belt throwers must work pretty good too or else NH wouldn't keep putting them on. Only thing bad I heard about belt throwers is that if a bale is sitting ride on the edge of the belts, you can burn through the strings when you're during around at the headlands, then you end up with a busted bale. Either thrower works with the right baler in my eyes.


----------

